# C'mon Man!



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wussup everybody. I want to start by saying this is an awesome forum for getting info on how not to be a noob when I'm out there on the pier/bridge! But I do have a question that I'm sure one of you experts can answer, I was out on 3m bridge last night and I was in the zone one fish after another(couldn't id them I'm guessing trout?) anyway that was all well and good but every couple of casts I would hook something HUGE but I couldn't land it. My question is 1)How do you tell the difference between a big a$$ fish and being snagged? and 2) How do you actually land one of those monster fish that seemingly wont budge? I'm pretty sure it was a fish because I felt it hit my bait (cut pin fish)and I was using a circle hook so I just reeled it in to set it but I feel as if I wasn't making any progress when I was trying to get it up to the bridge. I love to fish but I'd probably love it a lot more if I can bring one or two of these beast to the house! Thanks for all of your help. :thumbsup:


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm using a medium action 7' Diawa rod and reel combo I got from my fishing guru at Dizzy Lizzie's.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

If I had to guess, probably bull reds, they've been on fire out there lately, most of them overslot so you can't take those home


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*It is called a pier net, to bring the big ones up, but as said before, Bull Reds are not keepers.*


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, ok. Well in any case how do I get one of these out of the water? I just want to be able to see it and brag to my friends a little bit(don't judge me!) about catching one! One of my good friends from school was on the Pensacola Pier when those Cobia was caught, and he posted that right after I got on FB bragging about my little two croakers from bayview. lol


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, thanks BananaTom. I'll have to find one of these to include in my gear. I couldn't even get him to surface so I could see him.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

you can get a large two ring crab trap from academy for like 14 bucks , thats what i used til i got a bridge net .the good thing about the two ring crab trap is you can catch crabs in it til you need it to raise your monster catch


----------

